# Injectors???



## gremlinjp (May 25, 2004)

if i where to replace my oem injectors, what would be the best to go with??? also if and when i replce them should i get a better fuel pump?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

gremlinjp said:


> if i where to replace my oem injectors, what would be the best to go with??? also if and when i replce them should i get a better fuel pump?


It all depends on what you have planed for your Z. Also remember if you change the injector size you need to have you ECU modded as well.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Or use a S-AFC. Its fairly common practice. DSMers do it all the time , running 750cc injectors on the stock ECU with a S-AFC.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Or use a S-AFC. Its fairly common practice. DSMers do it all the time , running 750cc injectors on the stock ECU with a S-AFC.


I'm not sure about the the Z31 but on the Z32 the Safc only allows at 15% chg. in Airflow before the ECU returns setting to normal and why I mentioned a ECU mod.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Spongerider said:


> I'm not sure about the the Z31 but on the Z32


I'm sure the Z31 is nowhere near as complicated.  And you are probably talking about the OBD-2 Z32s , yes? OBD-1 wasn't complicated enough to do that , besides changing fuel trims settings , and thats easy enough to mess with.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> I'm sure the Z31 is nowhere near as complicated.  And you are probably talking about the OBD-2 Z32s , yes? OBD-1 wasn't complicated enough to do that , besides changing fuel trims settings , and thats easy enough to mess with.


No, I was talking about both OBO-1 & 2 on the Z32. I talked to Apexi and they verified my claims about the Z32. But I'm not sure about your Z31. You guys might want to call them?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Spongerider said:


> I'm not sure about the the Z31 but on the Z32 the Safc only allows at 15% chg. in Airflow before the ECU returns setting to normal and why I mentioned a ECU mod.


 Returns what setting to normal. The S-AFCs? That doesn't make much sense. The S-AFC changes the airflow signal , the ECU should be clueless about the interference which is why the S-AFC works so well. Lots of other newer cars use this device with no problems , so I don't know why a Z couldn't.
EDIT: I suppose it depends on the direction of the change , S-AFCs are generally meant to compensate for larger injectors rather than to increase flow on stock injectors. It works real well on DSMs and many other cars, like I said before.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Returns what setting to normal. The S-AFCs? That doesn't make much sense. The S-AFC changes the airflow signal , the ECU should be clueless about the interference which is why the S-AFC works so well. Lots of other newer cars use this device with no problems , so I don't know why a Z couldn't.
> EDIT: I suppose it depends on the direction of the change , S-AFCs are generally meant to compensate for larger injectors rather than to increase flow on stock injectors. It works real well on DSMs and many other cars, like I said before.


If the setting changed on the AFC are more then 10-15% (+,-) of the factory settings the ECU will fight the AFC til setting are back to normal (This is fact on the Z32). I have seen and talk to Apexi (714 685-5700) about it. 

The AFC works by changing the MAS signals to add or lean fuel. 

This was found in SEARCH

AFC


----------



## gremlinjp (May 25, 2004)

so if i do want to change my fuel injectors where can i get my ecu upgraded or reprogramed for a resonable price???


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

gremlinjp said:


> so if i do want to change my fuel injectors where can i get my ecu upgraded or reprogramed for a resonable price???


 Apparently JWT can do that.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Spongerider said:


> If the setting changed on the AFC are more then 10-15% (+,-) of the factory settings the ECU will fight the AFC til setting are back to normal (This is fact on the Z32). I have seen and talk to Apexi (714 685-5700) about it.
> 
> The AFC works by changing the MAS signals to add or lean fuel.
> 
> ...


Oh I'm sure you are correct , I just can't beleive how weird that is.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

gremlinjp said:


> so if i do want to change my fuel injectors where can i get my ecu upgraded or reprogramed for a resonable price???


These guys will take care of you.

JWT


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Spongerider said:


> These guys will take care of you.
> 
> JWT



I wonder what a re-flash would cost , I only see entire ECUs in there for $595.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> I wonder what a re-flash would cost , I only see entire ECUs in there for $595.


I have heard from $100-150


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Spongerider said:


> I have heard from $100-150


 Doesn't list the process or the cost on the site , though.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Doesn't list the process or the cost on the site , though.


Never said I did. Call JWT or Stillen and they tell you the price?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Spongerider said:


> Never said I did. Call JWT or Stillen and they tell you the price?



Geez it always has to be so complicated.........


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Geez it always has to be so complicated.........


Complicated? If picking up a phone is complicated your in a world of hurt.......


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Spongerider said:


> Complicated? If picking up a phone is complicated your in a world of hurt.......


 I'm just being a bitch today.


----------



## 1986fairladyZ (Jul 17, 2004)

Have you done the injector recall-its free at the dealer ship, all new injectors :cheers:


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

1986fairladyZ said:


> Have you done the injector recall-its free at the dealer ship, all new injectors :cheers:


 He wants larger injectors not stock. JWT will set you up. I would recommend calling them and talking about the 450 package it will come with everything you need.


----------

